# Playing from the rough?



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

This what the native rough looks like on my home course this year. Anyone think my buddy Stan has a chance with this shot?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

thats nasty I think I'd need to carry a whipper snipper in my bag if I played there how many shots did it take to get out of there?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Does he have several layers of news paper wrapped around his lower legs? As for your friend getting out? I'd say yes...."eventually".


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

To be honest, we set that one up just for an example... neither of us hit a ball into the hay during that round. We've done it often enough in the past (it's not unusual to see a tee shot hooked into the area where he's standing), but of course when I had my camera along yesterday, we both played stellar golf. I've played shots from rough just as deep as what you see here before and actually managed to advance the ball 20 or 30 yards with a SW or PW, but I've also had a few clean whiffs, or shots where the ball only moved 3 feet or less. And at least as often as not, you won't even find the ball.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

lol I was actually thinking you did well just to find the ball....


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

That's just crazy. Someone could hurt themselves for life in stuff like that and never be able to play golf again.

On the other hand, there have been days I thought the greens at Calusa C.C. looked like that.

Something I noticed at Pebble Beach was that the tall grass like in your picture was somewhat sparse. The pros could actually hit a shot out of it, though they couldn't move it very far.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> That's just crazy. Someone could hurt themselves for life in stuff like that and never be able to play golf again.
> 
> On the other hand, there have been days I thought the greens at Calusa C.C. looked like that.
> 
> Something I noticed at Pebble Beach was that the tall grass like in your picture was somewhat sparse. The pros could actually hit a shot out of it, though they couldn't move it very far.


Here's the shot from a different angle:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

That's a whole lot worse than what they had at Pebble.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

That looks like a really good place to get a bunch of chiggers!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

gee thats a big change between 1st cut rough and second


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Cajun said:


> That looks like a really good place to get a bunch of chiggers!


Colorado doesn't have chiggers. 



Surtees said:


> gee thats a big change between 1st cut rough and second


Actually the first cut is a 4 foot wide fringe on the edges of the fairway cut to 1". What you see leading up to the native IS the second cut, kept at about 1-3/4 to 2 inches.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I want to know how hard it was for him to keep a straight face:thumbsup:


----------

